# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si ta bej youtube me pagese nga klikimet?

## DIP

kam degjuar se youtube paguan per klikimet e videove. Mund te me ndihmoje dikush se si behet?

----------


## ExTaSy

> kam degjuar se youtube paguan per klikimet e videove. Mund te me ndihmoje dikush se si behet?

----------


## DIP

Flm po e provoj nje here

----------

